# [November 13th 2015] Paris Terrorist Attacks



## loco365 (Nov 14, 2015)

Current updates:
1. 150 and counting confirmed dead, including 7 or 8 involved terrorists covering multiple explosions and hostage situations
2. France has declared a state of emergency and has closed its borders
3. Facebook has deployed their check-in for friends and family to ensure that loved ones are safe
4. Google has offered free Google Voice calling to France for the entire weekend for friends and family to talk free of charge
5. Responsibility for these attacks have not been claimed, however, it is presumed that it is either ISIS or Al Qaeda
6. Twitter hashtag #porteouverte ("Open Door") has trended, allowing people to welcome in those that have been displaced or have nowhere to go for the time being and provide shelter for the night

I know that GBAtemp probably isn't the world's greatest place for these kinds of discussions, however, GBAtemp is a community with users all over the world. These kinds of attacks are just despicable, happening in such a modern age where violence is something that just should not happen. My condolences goes out to all the families and friends affected in this travesty.

Feel free to share kind words here, as well as post any updates if you do live in the affected areas. Let's also not play the blame game, keep it civil.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2015)

200 injured, 80 seriously. Hope they make it.


----------



## RomAnOCrY (Nov 14, 2015)

Update: 128 dead, +250 injured and 99 seriously !


----------



## koim (Nov 14, 2015)

Used to live near where it happened. quite a shock.

"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## TecXero (Nov 14, 2015)

That's screwed up. I hope they find the bastards responsible and the people who were injured make it.


----------



## Viri (Nov 14, 2015)

http://tiny.cc/ov145x


Kinda sad to watch. NSFW


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2015)

I swear I can see some sort of war on the horizon.
It's scary thinking about it, really.

France's president also sees it as an act of war, so god knows what's gonna happen next.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 14, 2015)

I could see a war happening- but the problem is one the world is going to HAVE to deal with.
How does one war against an ideology? ISIS may have been borne out of the ashes of yet another stupid, pointless aggression the US created by unilaterally going after Gaddafi and Assad (as if Iraq and Afghanistan weren't bad enough) but it's worldwide now. You can drop a bomb on "Jihadhi John" but there are a million more spread across the globe. How do you fight against that?


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 14, 2015)

doom127 said:


> How do you fight against that?


by helping the muslims who aren't radicals. and i don't mean help as in give them weapons. i mean help by giving them food and water, education, medical assistance. teach them that we're their friends. it takes a LOT of effort and a long time before it really starts working but it's the only way. and whenever there's a terror attack we should focus on the good things that people who live there do. helping each other, grieving with each other. and then ignore the terrorists. a week after it happens don't mention it again. don't make a big deal out of it. the same way we should handle mass shootings that happen in the US.

these events are dreadful of course but realistically they don't really affect that many people. even 9/11 which caused nearly 3000 deaths isn't that many deaths in the grand scale of things. by overreacting to these things we play right into the terrorist hands.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 14, 2015)

You do know that ideology and economics don't go hand in hand, right? Bin Laden came from an oil rich billion dollar family. Jihad John came from a wealthy US lineage. All the money and economic assistance in the world isn't going to change a religious dogma...


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 14, 2015)

doom127 said:


> You do know that ideology and economics don't go hand in hand, right? Bin Laden came from an oil rich billion dollar family. Jihad John came from a wealthy US lineage. All the money and economic assistance in the world isn't going to change a religious dogma...


you're talking about 2 people. i'm talking about thousands. sure there'l always be some radicals. there's radicals in every country. the difference is that they dont have access to people who live in poor conditions and were hurt or lost loved ones because of war. it's not about economics, it's about making sure there's no seeds of distrust and hatred that people can exploit. economics is just a small tool to do so. education is a much better tool to do so. an educated person (even just basic education) is less easily manipulated.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm not talkng about "two people", I'm talking about you fundementally misunderstanding the basic premise behind jihad and wahabbism, the foundational bedrock behind what people label "Islamic terrorism". You assume that jihadists act out of desperation- except that you're neglecting that many of the ones responsible for the attacks originate from places that AREN'T at all desperate, such as Saudi Arabia. And many of them have had education in expensive US colleges!
Again, it's not an economic problem. It's an idelogy problem, and fundementally misconstruing that problem only compounds that problem.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 14, 2015)

>except that you're neglecting that many of the ones responsible for the attacks originate from places that AREN'T at all desperate, such as Saudi Arabia

those are the minority. the majority are people who are just manipulated into joining. what's so hard to understand about that?


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 14, 2015)

in these cases i remember always her words:
(3 parts video , a bit long but worth to listen and learn)


----------



## insidexdeath (Nov 14, 2015)

People need to stop being stupid. The attack did not originate from Saudi Arabia like your media feeds you. The reality of things is that we have something called ISIS which is a mix of extremists from different nationalities working towards a certain goal. Of course we can definitely thank America for arming them and empowering them to 'get rid of Assad' in Syria. 

France is a nation that has the highest contribution to aiding in destroying ISIS and as a result, ISIS is basically giving them their own kind of payback.


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 14, 2015)

insidexdeath said:


> People need to stop being stupid. The attack did not originate from Saudi Arabia like your media feeds you. The reality of things is that we have something called ISIS which is a mix of extremists from different nationalities working towards a certain goal. Of course we can definitely thank America for arming them and empowering them to 'get rid of Assad' in Syria.
> 
> France is a nation that has the highest contribution to aiding in destroying ISIS and as a result, ISIS is basically giving them their own kind of payback.



what about UK sending paratroopers before UN resolution in Lybia?
(not my words BBC reported that)
I think France, UK and USA should leave mediterranean sea countries free ...instead of founding socalled "revolutions"...
if you think someone is a dictator you avoid cheering him when he come to visit your country, you simply avoid meeting dictators at all, that my humble stupidly idealistic opinion :


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 14, 2015)

You left out; 7. Terrorists were shouting "Allahu Ackbar!" and "This is for Syria!".

My God. This Syrian "refugee" crisis is the biggest Trojan horse in history. You let MILLIONS of undocumented 3rd world immigrants (many of whom despise the west) into Western nations, *what do you expect!? *Maybe this will stop the insane, evil government leaders of Europe from further destroying their nations.

My prayers go out to them.


----------



## Flame (Nov 14, 2015)

RIP to the people we just lost.



people who done this is absolute monsters.





@Haloman800 are you a fucking conspiracy nutjob? does every western want a burning cross with the sign white power on it? no.


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 14, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> You left out; 7. Terrorists were shouting "Allahu Ackbar!" and "This is for Syria!".
> 
> My God. This Syrian "refugee" crisis is the biggest Trojan horse in history. You let MILLIONS of undocumented 3rd world immigrants (many of whom despise the west) into Western nations, *what do you expect!? *Maybe this will stop the insane, evil government leaders of Europe from further destroying their nations.
> 
> My prayers go out to them.


you are right on this :
EU officially imposed that countries like italy or greece where people arrive cannot force them to record their fingerprint ...
they literally must trust them on the parole...
that is why our countries get so much difficulties to control the borders...they must accept them whoever they claim to be ...!!

you can read here which burocratic gordian knot is fingerprints recording in europe :
http://ec.europa.eu/dgs/home-affair...der/588_emn_ahq_eurodac_fingerprinting_en.pdf


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 14, 2015)

Flame said:


> RIP to the people we just lost.
> people who done this is absolute monsters.
> 
> @Haloman800 are you a fucking conspiracy nutjob? does every western want a burning cross with the sign white power on it? no.


i wish they were monsters. that'd make it all a lot easier. sadly they're just people. also what about haloman's post has to do with a conspiracy?


----------



## ody81 (Nov 14, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> by helping the muslims who aren't radicals. and i don't mean help as in give them weapons. i mean help by giving them food and water, education, medical assistance. teach them that we're their friends. it takes a LOT of effort and a long time before it really starts working but it's the only way. and whenever there's a terror attack we should focus on the good things that people who live there do. helping each other, grieving with each other. and then ignore the terrorists. a week after it happens don't mention it again. don't make a big deal out of it. the same way we should handle mass shootings that happen in the US.
> 
> these events are dreadful of course but realistically they don't really affect that many people. even 9/11 which caused nearly 3000 deaths isn't that many deaths in the grand scale of things. by overreacting to these things we play right into the terrorist hands.



After what western 'intervention' has done to their countries, I doubt a school and a glass of water's gonna cut it.
The civilians have suffered those most in these regions after all.


----------



## Flame (Nov 14, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> i wish they were monsters. that'd make it all a lot easier. sadly they're just people. also what about haloman's post has to do with a conspiracy?



if you seen his past post... his a conspiracy far right nutjob. hates on everything that is not Christian white.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 14, 2015)

ody81 said:


> I doubt a school and a glass of water's gonna cut it.


obviously. that's not what i said. and i know you can't change peoples minds in 1,2,3. it'd take a long sustained effort to change their minds.



Flame said:


> if you seen his past post... his a conspiracy far right nutjob. hates on everything that is not Christian white.


yea but that post isn't about a conspiracy so its a bit odd for you to bring it up here.


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 14, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> i wish they were monsters. that'd make it all a lot easier. sadly they're just people. also what about haloman's post has to do with a conspiracy?


10-20% of Muslims are 'radicals'. If you let millions into your country, why are you surprised when you get more terrorist attacks? More bodies?

In addition, France has very strict* gun control*, so how could this possibly happen!?! The answer is; bad people will still get guns, gun 'control' only disarms law abiding citizens, which makes terrorizing and killing them so much easier.


nintendarium said:


> you are right on this :
> EU officially imposed that countries like italy or greece where people arrive cannot force them to record their fingerprint ...
> they literally must trust them on the parole...
> that is why our countries get so much difficulties to control the borders...they must accept them whoever they claim to be ...!!
> ...


I'm sorry, my Italian friend. I hope you and your family remain safe during these troubled times.


----------



## ody81 (Nov 14, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> obviously. that's not what i said. and i know you can't change peoples minds in 1,2,3. it'd take a long sustained effort to change their minds.
> 
> 
> yea but that post isn't about a conspiracy so its a bit odd for you to bring it up here.



Sorry, I was over-simplifying things. I agree, it'd take huge effort, sadly it's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## Flame (Nov 14, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> yea but that post isn't about a conspiracy so its a bit odd for you to bring it up here.



case closed. need i need to say any more?

V V V V V V V



Haloman800 said:


> 10-20% of Muslims are 'radicals'. If you let millions into your country, why are you surprised when you get more terrorist attacks? More bodies?
> 
> In addition, France has very strict* gun control*, so how could this possibly happen!?! The answer is; bad people will still get guns, gun 'control' only disarms law abiding citizens, which makes terrorizing and killing them so much easier.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 14, 2015)

This is why religions, all of them, should disappear.


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 14, 2015)

Flame said:


> case closed. need i need to say any more?


France having gun control is a conspiracy in your mind?
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ws-why-didnt-that-save-charlie-hebdo-victims/
http://www.gunpolicy.org/firearms/region/france
Nah bro, they make it pretty obvious.


----------



## Flame (Nov 14, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> France having gun control is a conspiracy in your mind?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ws-why-didnt-that-save-charlie-hebdo-victims/
> http://www.gunpolicy.org/firearms/region/france
> Nah bro, they make it pretty obvious.



no but you thinking that having guns Will save every one. all massacre will stop is.


----------



## insidexdeath (Nov 14, 2015)

nintendarium said:


> what about UK sending paratroopers before UN resolution in Lybia?
> (not my words BBC reported that)
> I think France, UK and USA should leave mediterranean sea countries free ...instead of founding socalled "revolutions"...
> if you think someone is a dictator you avoid cheering him when he come to visit your country, you simply avoid meeting dictators at all, that my humble stupidly idealistic opinion :


 that's the problem. The west thinks they're responsible for the whole world's faith by interfering in everyone's business, this is causing more damage than it is doing good for the people in those nations. Libya during Gaddafi era was a safe country, but definitely not the ideal country since a dictator is ruling his own people. Forcing his own ideas, killing people who oppose him and just stealing the country's wealth. However, when the west decided to intervene under 'civilian protection' during the Libyan war, they did not even follow that rule, they helped the rebels control the country without having a plan after the war which resulted in the instability of the country and therefore instability to a country that is basically the gateway to Europe which resulted human trafficking. 

I agree with everything you said, just thought I'd add a bit of my two cents to the topic.



Haloman800 said:


> You left out; 7. Terrorists were shouting "Allahu Ackbar!" and "This is for Syria!".
> 
> My God. This Syrian "refugee" crisis is the biggest Trojan horse in history. You let MILLIONS of undocumented 3rd world immigrants (many of whom despise the west) into Western nations, *what do you expect!? *Maybe this will stop the insane, evil government leaders of Europe from further destroying their nations.
> 
> My prayers go out to them.



Again the Syrian refugee crisis is not exactly the Syrian's fault. These people are running away from the same problem Paris is suffering from today. ISIS controls a lot of the Syrian territory and these people are just running away from them. I don't see why you'd need to blame the European nations for trying to help.

The great 'Murica the land of the free should just mind their own business. ISIS is their own creation for just blindly arming rebels against Assad which then turned out to be extremists. Nothing America has done has helped anyone, for example Iraq and Afghanistan. Now Libya and Syria.


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This is why religions, all of them, should disappear.


There's only one religion cutting people's heads off on a daily basis, burning people alive, drowning them alive. And they are the group that is responsible for yesterday's terror attacks, for the Charlie Hebdo attacks earlier that year, for the 07/07/05 London bombings, for the Madrid '07 bombings, for 9/11/.

I'll let you figure out which one it is.


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 14, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> 10-20% of Muslims are 'radicals
> '. If you let millions into your country, why are you surprised when you get more terrorist attacks? More bodies?


 i agree that the refugee policy of the last months simply isn't smart on any level. it's a huge burden on any country that wants to house them, and some of these refugees are simply ungrateful and assholes. a smaller % are even terrorists or potential terrorists. but it's hard to turn away people who are fleeing from a real threat. who do need help. i'm not gonna lie and say i'm happy about them coming to europe. and i simply don't want them here. but they do need help and we can offer that. at least a bit. it's really a nearly impossible situation really.

as for 10-20% of muslims being radicals that depends on how you determine radical. i doubt 10-20% are actual terrorists. it's not like borders are that well secured. seems like there's easier ways to get into a country to perform an attack than pretend to be a refugee. as for there being more terrorist attacks when you let in refugees. again i doubt it. might seem that way atm because there was just a big terror attack, but there've been plenty of those before.




Flame said:


> no but you thinking that having guns Will save every one. all massacre will stop is.


that's not a conspiracy theory. that's just an opinion.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 14, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> There's only one religion cutting people's heads off on a daily basis, burning people alive, drowning them alive. And they are the group that is responsible for yesterday's terror attacks, for the Charlie Hebdo attacks earlier that year, for the 07/07/05 London bombings, for the Madrid '07 bombings, for 9/11/.
> 
> I'll let you figure out which one it is.


I see what you did here. 
My statement applies to any other religions. If a religion is known for killing people, it's christianism


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 14, 2015)

insidexdeath said:


> Again the Syrian refugee crisis is not exactly the Syrian's fault. These people are running away from the same problem Paris is suffering from today. ISIS controls a lot of the Syrian territory and these people are just running away from them. I don't see why you'd need to blame the European nations for trying to help.
> 
> The great 'Murica the land of the free should just mind their own business. ISIS is their own creation for just blindly arming rebels against Assad which then turned out to be extremists. Nothing America has done has helped anyone, for example Iraq and Afghanistan. Now Libya and Syria.



These 'refugees' immediately cease being refugees the second the enter Lebanon or Turkey. *They are welfare migrants.* They carry on marching into Europe to collect welfare and other benefits. Remember that little Syrian boy who drowned? His dad wanted to go to Europe to get free dental work.

If it's the US's fault, like you so claim, then Europe owes the migrants *nothing*. Sure, most of them are probably peaceful people, but you are letting in thousands of ISIS terrorists, and there's absolutely no way to distinguish.


----------



## Flame (Nov 14, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> There's only one religion cutting people's heads off on a daily basis, burning people alive, drowning them alive. And they are the group that is responsible for yesterday's terror attacks, for the Charlie Hebdo attacks earlier that year, for the 07/07/05 London bombings, for the Madrid '07 bombings, for 9/11/.
> 
> I'll let you figure out which one it is.




so your solution is rounding up all Muslims and gassing them?


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I see what you did here.
> My statement applies to any other religions. If a religion is known for killing people, it's christianism


not a fan of christianity at all myself but to be fair that was what 300+ years ago? i'm not a fan of religions myself. they really have almost no positive traits in this day and age. the big positive trait they do have is it binds a community together. but that can be achieved through other less restricting means. but you know you can't just get rid of religion by force. all you can do is educate children and hope they grow up realizing religion is just make belief. and that's happening in europe and america gradually.


----------



## emigre (Nov 14, 2015)

Stay safe FrenchTemp.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 14, 2015)

*sigh* These nutcases are why we can never have nice things. 

My deepest condolences to the victims and their families.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 14, 2015)

doom127 said:


> I could see a war happening- but the problem is one the world is going to HAVE to deal with.
> How does one war against an ideology? ISIS may have been borne out of the ashes of yet another stupid, pointless aggression the US created by unilaterally going after Gaddafi and Assad (as if Iraq and Afghanistan weren't bad enough) but it's worldwide now. You can drop a bomb on "Jihadhi John" but there are a million more spread across the globe. How do you fight against that?




million? i'm not even sure if the number of estimated enemies (as in leaders and guys willing to fight for this) has passed 100.000 yet. to be honest, i feel like i have the number 8000 swirling in my head. you're right, its an ideology and it has followers, but most of them follow it for fear of what happens when they wouldn't.
the biggest part of isis troups consists of people who had that join or die choice and I couldn't blame them for joining up, if there was a way to decapitate that snake, those wouldn't pose a threat anymore.
is just that that's close to impossible. and the fact that the west kills dozens of innocents whenever they bomb one of those real terrorist guys, doesn't exactly help...


----------



## Luhof (Nov 14, 2015)

I live in Paris and I could have been to that Eagles of Death Metal concert... Seeing the number of deaths growing through the evening without knowing if it was ever going to end was a terrible feeling.
I'm supposed to go see Fidlar and Wavves live next week. Now I dunno.
They attacked our culture, our joy of meeting together in different places having fun and drinking beers.

Bonne chance et bon courage aux éventuels tempers français qui auraient été plus directement confrontés aux attentats.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 14, 2015)

Sadly this is the almost inevitable result of the open borders policy of the EU. They have made it so easy for terrorists masquerading as Syrian migrants to enter Europe en masse.

My heart bleeds for those killed and their families and friends. 

The rest of me is raging at our politicians for failing to protect us.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 14, 2015)

This is pretty tragic. Keep safe French Tempers.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 14, 2015)

This news was a fucking tragedy, it really hurt me and everyone else to hear about what these terrorists have done. Families have been broken, they'll never be the same again. People who had a future won't have a future again. RIP to the over 160 innocent human beings that were murdered.

I just want to say that I would appreciate it if people here blaming every single Muslim for what happened, however. If every single Muslim were to be a terrorist, TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONS of people would be dead by now. You know how 1 or 2 students in a classroom misbehave, but the teacher punishes everyone else in the class for it? Muslims are pretty much feeling like that right now. This is not a religion of violence, just like any other religion is. Generalizing everyone else is pretty stupid if you ask me. The quotes you read from online's translation of the Islamic holy book, that say that non-Muslims should be killed, or whatever are not what it says in a hard copy of the Quran. Christians. Muslims. Jews. Buddhists. Hindus. Terrorist. PLEASE know the difference.

I may as well make a race comparison; like saying how all white people like slaving blacks, or shoot up schools and theaters. I may as well say that every single black person is a criminal. I may as well say that every single police officer in America likes to shoot black people. I may as well say that every Hindu rapes a woman. I may as well say that every single Christian is part of the KKK. But why would I? That does not make sense at all to generalize every single person. I'm praying for world peace, and I'm praying for the hate towards religion-followers ends. 


Spoiler


----------



## Youkai (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah it is really sad and tragic and of course as some say it might actually be because to many people get allowed to come into Europe without proper control BUT
I am still not entirely sure we should all say that ISIS or any of the refugees is to blame ...

Somehow I feel like this could have been done by ANY country maybe even Germany -.-V (not that I think it has something to do with us ...)
Still I believe with something like this the higher ups or some racist groups or whatever there is could use something like this to make everyone to see the same evil.

Just think about it, many country's in Europe still hardly help the USA fight against the ISIS, now after this the French and many "friends" will do much more than they did before ! so you could say that the USA would benefit much more of this "terror" attack than the ISIS would do as they might have their hands full with their war already ...


Again I do not want to say that the USA or some other Country or Racist group did that but I would like to have everyone think about it themselves and not trust everything the TV tells you, else you will be like the North Koreans and think everything is perfect without ever knowing if it is true or not ^^V


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 14, 2015)

and here comes the conspiracy theory nutjob :|


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 14, 2015)

OK not blaming on whole Muslims...
Still is a fact that there is no terrorist group that claim to establish a Christian empire attacking with kamikaze Islamic countries.
Here Islamic friends please be honest before acting always like the "poor good ones" "offended" by non respectful western infidels ...
FACT is that was a Islamic terrorist attack.
Terrorist is not Representative of whole a kind but here we have to call things with their proper name


----------



## Madridi (Nov 14, 2015)

I won't engage in this conversation, with the exception of 2 things:

1- My sympathies goes to everyone who was affected by the act of terrorism. Not that I am sure who did it, but it has ISIS written all over it, and if it is, well then it is definetly and act of terrorism.

2- It's sad to see people (although understandable.. It's easy to get fed bullshit by the media) relating this to Islam. I hope you guys realize those guys kill under the name of Islam to purposely show Islam in bad light. Not a single Muslim condones any act of terrorism, whether it was this, 9/11, London bombings, and so on. In fact, no Muslim considers those people as Muslims. Even labeling them as extremists is not really correct. In fact, the only "real" problem Muslims have with some other countries is the Israeli occupation over Palastine**

Last thing I want to say, stay safe, and god protect everyone. Hopefully we can get of ISIS sooner than later. They are being a pain in the ass to everyone in the world (Yes, all surrounding countries to Syria, including my country, is on high alert. Not a single country condones what ISIS is doing)

**Whether you are with or against the issue, that's not what we are talking about here. I am merely highlighting this as an acknowledged problem.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 14, 2015)

nintendarium said:


> OK not blaming on whole Muslims...
> Still is a fact that there is no terrorist group that claim to establish a Christian empire attacking with kamikaze Islamic countries.
> Here Islamic friends please be honest before acting always like the "poor good ones" "offended" by non respectful western infidels ...
> FACT is that was a Islamic terrorist attack.
> Terrorist is not Representative of whole a kind but here we have to call things with their proper name


But if Islam doesn't teach this; and ISIS, Al-Qaeda, Taliban, etc continued to kill innocent non-Muslims AND MUSLIMS AS WELL, they aren't really Muslims, its how it works in our religion. That is why you call them terrorists.

Moreover, I'm glad to see how countries connected to Paris. 
Last night, while in Downtown, the CN Tower lit up in French colors to show support and our empathy to Paris. I can't get over what happened there still


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This is why religions, all of them, should disappear.


Religion isn't inherently evil, it's what people do with that is. There's no reason to attack those who practice in peace because a few take it to the extreme.

On the topic on hand, I have been following the news since I heard about last night. I still don't think I can come up with any words to describe just how I feel about this. I just hope that in the end, we don't end up with more bloodshed and maybe people will help pull each other through this.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 14, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> not a fan of christianity at all myself but to be fair that was what 300+ years ago? i'm not a fan of religions myself. they really have almost no positive traits in this day and age. the big positive trait they do have is it binds a community together. but that can be achieved through other less restricting means. but you know you can't just get rid of religion by force. all you can do is educate children and hope they grow up realizing religion is just make belief. and that's happening in europe and america gradually.



Blaming religion is a pretty commonplace way to oversimplify what is happening, but it really again ignores the real cause of what is happening. That cause isn't something we can quickly "fix", either.
The root cause is us.
The US and Russia, more specifically.
I'm sure everyone here is familiar with the root cause of World War 1 and World War 2- the fall of the Ottoman Empire and such.
But what happened after World War 2 is where everything became our fault.
The US and Russia began to examine all the places we had tanked through, all the countries we had "liberated". And the two countries, each with opposing idelogies, began carving up the planet like a damned thanksgiving turkey. The US gets Japan! Russia wants half of Germany!
And the inevitable flareups between our proxies caused all of this. The soviets went into Afghanistan so we armed the Afghan "opposition", otherwise known as the Taliban. Not to mention that quagmire that is Israel. 
Vietnam. Cuba. China. Korea.
The whole damned planet, almost all the conflicts, and the consequences-  

Religion, in all actuality, has very little to do with it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 14, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> *Religion isn't inherently evil, it's what people do with that is. There's no reason to attack those who practice in peace because a few take it the extreme.*
> 
> On the topic on hand, I have been following the news since I heard about last night. I still don't think I can come up with any words to describe just how I feel about this. I just hope that in the end, we don't end up with more bloodshed and maybe people will help pull each other through this.


Brilliant choice of words. Thank you.


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> But if Islam doesn't teach this; and ISIS, Al-Qaeda, Taliban, etc continued to kill innocent non-Muslims AND MUSLIMS AS WELL, they aren't really Muslims, its how it works in our religion. That is why you call them terrorists.
> 
> Moreover, I'm glad to see how countries connected to Paris.
> Last night, while in Downtown, the CN Tower lit up in French colors to show support and our empathy to Paris. I can't get over what happened there still


 
Do not misleading here.
All 3 monotheistic religions share the 10 commandments.
Again you and people like avoid to call things with proper names...
Terrorism has many matrices 
Political
Ethnical
Religious
In Paris there was a Islamic terrorism attack
If you blame on people because they call it Islamic you are clearly moved by some kind of intellectual hate IMO.
I mean if you believe to be politically correct avoiding using Islamic term you are deluding yourself...you actually result on siding the terrorists 
Ironic no?


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> This news was a fucking tragedy, it really hurt me and everyone else to hear about what these terrorists have done. Families have been broken, they'll never be the same again. People who had a future won't have a future again. RIP to the over 160 innocent human beings that were murdered.
> 
> I just want to say that I would appreciate it if people here blaming every single Muslim for what happened, however. If every single Muslim were to be a terrorist, TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONS of people would be dead by now. You know how 1 or 2 students in a classroom misbehave, but the teacher punishes everyone else in the class for it? Muslims are pretty much feeling like that right now. This is not a religion of violence, just like any other religion is. Generalizing everyone else is pretty stupid if you ask me. The quotes you read from online's translation of the Islamic holy book, that say that non-Muslims should be killed, or whatever are not what it says in a hard copy of the Quran. Christians. Muslims. Jews. Buddhists. Hindus. Terrorist. PLEASE know the difference.
> 
> ...


Well also says

If anyone slew a person—unless it be for murder or spreading mischief in the land—it would be as if he slew the whole people. And if anyone saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole people.

Which in turn is condemning this evil!

All holy books (bible, Torah, Qur'an) can be perverted by radicals who miss the point of them (which is to love) and use them to support their agenda. As @ComeTurismO  said this is an extremely small exception to the billions of peaceful practices of islam. Religion can be used for evil (crusades for example) but it can be something more than that which brings all of us (regardless of our God or lack of ) together. I chose the latter


----------



## MionissNio (Nov 14, 2015)

Sorrow each and every day I read terrorists do that and this and nightmares of them haunt my dreams of 3ds kernel exploit. Why couldnt they learn that nothing can be achieved by killing themselves along with others.

I pity this generation and to be born in it. As this is the generation where terrorism is a mainstream thing, I being a sunni Muslim myself feel so guilty on the evil deeds of these terrorist what outcome do they expdect? The world is evolving and we have to cope with it. We cannot just impose laws obliterating the fundamentals of human rights? I mean when there would be time when we would have artificial body parts and stuff will that be something to stop? To blow up bunch of people as it might be against there so called their belief? Why not to educate women? Aren't they human being?

Besides even in the Koran verses explaining their way of jihad might be highlighted by them, but there are also many more verses which disband killing. At least spare their own brotherhood! Even suicide as in most religions is one of the biggest sins of all time, how do they expect '72 virigns' when they kill themselves and fall straight into hell? I mean being a martyr means to get killed  in the name for someone in not to do sacrifice or kamikaze in this case.

Sigh if only there was a way to educate these infidels in my mind, in the meantime I'll wait for the day the fear of me and my brother getting annihilated due us not wearing traditional Arab clothing or he not having a beard and the inevitable sensation of sorrow of the murder of these poor souls tears of blood were shed for their loved ones and them.

The conclusion "it is unfortunate that we cans only secure peace by preparing for war,".


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm at a loss of words here.. damn, we are better than that! Or are we!?

Hope you are safe out there. Take care. I'll pray for you tonight.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 14, 2015)

nintendarium said:


> Do not misleading here.
> All 3 monotheistic religions share the 10 commandments.
> Again you and people like avoid to call things with proper names...
> Terrorism has many matrices
> ...


You're not making any sense here; you're calling them Islamic terrorists, but the word Islamic doesn't even go with the term you are describing. Islamic refers to making a reference to Islam; but where does that even match up with terrorism? I don't get how "Muslims" killing thousands of MUSLIMS makes them think they are just practicing their religion; in a manner that isn't peaceful at all, which Islam and Muslims are looking for: PEACE.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> You're not making any sense here; you're calling them Islamic terrorists, but the word Islamic doesn't even go with the term you are describing. Islamic refers to making a reference to Islam; but where does that even match up with terrorism? I don't get how "Muslims" killing thousands of MUSLIMS makes them think they are just practicing their religion; in a manner that isn't peaceful at all, which Islam and Muslims are looking for: PEACE.


The fact that their idea of what Islam stands for is corrupted to the point where they feel it is not about peace but self want and twist a select few passages to justify violence while ignoring the many passages and teachings that support peace towards your brother. 

Christianity, Buddhism, and what not also have a few nuts who do that but in the end of the day no religion is evil.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 14, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> The fact that their idea of what Islam stands for is corrupted to the point where they feel it is not about peace but self want and twist a select few passages to justify violence while ignoring the many passages and teachings that support peace towards your brother.
> 
> Christianity, Buddhism, and what not also have a few nuts who do that but in the end of the day no religion is evil.


Exactly; it's just that people decided to corrupt it up. Like for example, the Taliban forcing the women in Afghanistan to wear a burqa was not for religious reasons, it was just their law to make women stay at home and come outdoors with no one knowing who the woman is. Over 90% of Afghan women hate wearing the burqa and hate the Taliban. It's not like the women or men support this at all who were trapped in Taliban's horrible ruling

edit: and thats why people think its religious reasons to wear it, however; it is one's choice


----------



## ByteBite (Nov 14, 2015)

My ignore button is hot to the touch after reading this thread. Thanks for outing yourselves.

This tragedy is awful and I feel very sorry for everyone involved.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 14, 2015)

ByteBite said:


> My ignore button is hot to the touch after reading this thread. Thanks for outing yourselves.



I don't know to whom you are referring, but bear this in mind:

"The weakest of arguments are those backed by ridicule, dismissal and apathy rather than rebuttal and fact."


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> You're not making any sense here; you're calling them Islamic terrorists, but the word Islamic doesn't even go with the term you are describing. Islamic refers to making a reference to Islam; but where does that even match up with terrorism? I don't get how "Muslims" killing thousands of MUSLIMS makes them think they are just practicing their religion; in a manner that isn't peaceful at all, which Islam and Muslims are looking for: PEACE.



oh my gosh it seems really you didnt read or understand my point!! 

just to make it lighter  using videogames instead of religion here:

NEWS: "A sony extremist fanboy robbed a nintendian"
sony fans get upset they feel discriminated by the term "sony"
their problem is not the nintendian is robbed but that into news they feel called all fanboys only because their are sonians  ... crazy!!!

really ... I hope that's not your point of view!!!!
here you are implying that all nintendians are racist and cannot distinguish between sony fans and sony fanboys ...
we all know that sony fanboys are not real sony fans!!!


----------



## Misledz (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm glad that there are a bunch of sensible posts here, As much as I hate to admit, a lot of stupid people where I live are abusing the "Marked safe" button in social media even if they've never been to Paris, that and so many vocal comments that make me just want to wash my eyes with bleach. Youtube comments and news articles are judging this all the wrong way, Syria and Lebanon has been undergoing massive state downfall but no one bats an eye, it's all deemed as "Middle easterners doing middle eastern things" but suddenly this unfortunate event happened and suddenly everyone's up in arms to throw the closest blame to #1 being religion.

Being muslim has NOTHING to do with the fact that an entire religion faction is to blame, Christianity has commited it's sins as well and no religion is superior. It's as simple as extremists existing and them doing stupid shit to prove a point they won't be able to defend when they're up in smoke and pieces.

American man gun down people and no one blames the country, just one man gone trigger happy, but one man in a turban does it and suddenly an arms race against an entire race begins. Seriously?

People here talking about how we should be uniting against a common enemy but how sure are you that you're ready to accept the person standing next to you.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 14, 2015)

Muslims shouldn't be condemned, terrorists should.


----------



## Misledz (Nov 14, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> Muslims shouldn't be condemned, terrorists should.



Exactly. What most people fail to realize is Terrorism is the only act that doesn't have a religion barrier, you could be any religion you want and still be labelled the same. Terrorism doesn't always cry out as Muslim deed.

Its insane, if people ONLY watched the news in Syria? people have thrown away their religious differences and been body bags to defend people they care about. Refugees all sharing the same food, shelter and bed.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 14, 2015)

Btw, Google just changed Youtube's logo. This is very nice of them in my opinion


----------



## tofast4u (Nov 14, 2015)

Maybe with this attack this will wake up the liberal European people who only bash Israel, and appease Muslims who the true enemies are. This happens every day in countries like Israel and nobody cares, and when it happens in western countries everybody cares yet nobody learns.


----------



## Misledz (Nov 14, 2015)

tofast4u said:


> Maybe with this attack this will wake up the liberal European people who only bash Israel, and appease Muslims who the true enemies are. This happens every day in countries like Israel and nobody cares, and when it happens in western countries everybody cares yet nobody learns.


Because what isn't close to home isn't something to worry about, but what's just a doorstep away is finally a very late wake up call.

In previous wars our enemy wore a uniform and didn't hide his face with a balaclava. You knew who he was and he fought with the same weapons. Rifles, tanks, planes that dropped bombçs. All brave men fighting for their country
These terrorists are cowards.


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 14, 2015)

Misledz said:


> Exactly. What most people fail to realize is Terrorism is the only act that doesn't have a religion barrier, you could be any religion you want and still be labelled the same. Terrorism doesn't always cry out as Muslim deed.
> 
> Its insane, if people ONLY watched the news in Syria? people have thrown away their religious differences and been body bags to defend people they care about. Refugees all sharing the same food, shelter and bed.



it's important not to fall on the opposite side.
Terrorism could have different matrices:
political 
religious
ecc ecc
to fight properly terrorism you have to understand which matrix is based on.
in this case the matrix is islamic extremism.
if you do not recognize this you are actually supporting them .


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 14, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the people affected in this tragedy.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 15, 2015)

tofast4u said:


> Maybe with this attack this will wake up the liberal European people who only bash Israel, and appease Muslims who the true enemies are. This happens every day in countries like Israel and nobody cares, and when it happens in western countries everybody cares yet nobody learns.


What about Palestine? Hundreds of kids, families die every day in Palestine because of Israel. They destroyed their land, etc. The Israeli people make kids sign the missiles that will be sent to Palestine.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> Muslims shouldn't be condemned, terrorists should.


Sadly, that's not what ignorant prejudice people think. All those unfortunate victims will be in my prayers.


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 15, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> What about Palestine? Hundreds of kids, families die every day in Palestine because of Israel. They destroyed their land, etc. The Israeli people make kids sign the missiles that will be sent to Palestine.


Yes and NO
Palestine people should stop first, on law i side Palestine, they were "robbed" by UN (nations society) this is a fact nobody can deny
It , but once you start and lost 2 wars against Israel they should have stopped make their people suffer this way and surrender.
It is difficult not to side with israel when the missiles launches never stopped during last 3 years from Gaza ...this is a fact.
We must speak truth here, Palestine politics are not able to control extremism ... And that's a big problem.
Because Israel answer is always 10x Palestine offence.
Hiding missiles luncher near kids schools in not less criminal than bombing that place knowing there is a school near there...
Sincerely i see no escape way, only solution would be Nature wiping away the entire zone with a natural disaster...
Humans are like virus to exterminate sometimes ...sad truth...


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 15, 2015)

So would this be on the same level as 9/11?

I'm not trying to boast and gloat by saying "lol we had it worse" but understand how badly it has impacted another country.


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 15, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> So would this be on the same level as 9/11?
> 
> I'm not trying to boast and gloat by saying "lol we had it worse" but understand how badly it has impacted another country.


You mean leading to a new war?
France and UK will go alone then...
Without both USA and Russia Europeans cannot start any war on their own.
France and UK went alone in Libya and it results into a disaster


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 15, 2015)

nintendarium said:


> You mean leading to a new war?
> France and UK will go alone then...
> Without both USA and Russia Europeans cannot start any war on their own.
> France and UK went alone in Libya and it results into a disaster


I would say 9/11 affected not only the US but the world on a global scale.

Would you say this event had the same impact?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> Muslims shouldn't be condemned, terrorists should.


I don't understand why though, the Quran condones the murder of non believers and has over 100 different verses that basically say kill infidels. With the amount of "terrorists" coming out of one religion it's honestly gone beyond the point where you can just label them as extremists. 

These kids are being raised with quotes like "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them" being drilled into them.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 15, 2015)

king_leo said:


> I don't understand why though, the Quran condones the murder of non believers and has over 100 different verses that basically say kill infidels. With the amount of "terrorists" coming out of one religion it's honestly gone beyond the point where you can just label them as extremists.
> 
> These kids are being raised with quotes like "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them" being drilled into them.


For your kind information; this is completely not true. Please make sure your sources are correct; and not from a source found on Facebook or some website. Read the actual book, and it's completely different. Stop making 1.6 billion people responsible for terrorism.

EDIT:
Can I just say something to everyone? Discriminating a religion or anyone who is defending their religion is not only an offence in real life; it's COMPLETELY against the rules. Let me highlight it for you people.


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 15, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I would say 9/11 affected not only the US but the world on a global scale.
> 
> Would you say this event had the same impact?


Oh yes.
This was first war attack on European territory.
First Kamikaze one 
That was not only a terrorism act.
That why there will be surely a revenge in this.
I only doubt France and UK will be joined by both Russia and USA ... Probably they will go alone


----------



## Muffins (Nov 15, 2015)

This topic seems to be taking an unpleasant turn. I hope we can keep it civil.

Islam as a religion has a collective following of over a billion people.

Regardless of what texts might say or not say, to condemn those billion people doesn't further the discussion.

Terror needs no religion. It needs no verse. It merely needs opportunity.

If there is to be a resolution, it MUST, MUST MUST understand the necessity of putting a firm, hard wall between the Wahabbist and the innocent.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2015)

I think I can safely say that pretty much all members of this forum feel terrible and are saddened about the tragedy's that went on in France.

The origins of and who are responsible for these occurrences are complex issues which are impossible to debate on a forum like this without emotions, trolls and ignorance getting in the way of the discussion and derailing it. To blame one side solely for terrorism is just as stupid and ignorant as it is to completely blinker yourself and wash your hands of all responsibility for it. All sides are responsible to some degree for what we saw the other day, even if those responsible are just a minority in each side.

I don't see much point in keeping this open, it will inevitably just lead to arguments and someone getting suspended or banned for saying a bunch of stupid stuff. I have seen it happen a million times before in the past.

RIP to the innocent victims of this attack, our thoughts are with their families and friends.


----------

